

Show HN: Quick joke project - katieben
http://isitasnack.com
Is it a snack?<p>For some reason I'm cracking up over this. (:
======
nickff
It may sound stupid to say this, but when I first clicked through, I did not
read the top horizontal bar, and thought the question was whether the item was
the word above the picture; as a result, I did not even realize that the
question was whether it was a snack, and I answered the question wrong a
number of times. I think I learned a valuable lesson in UX design from this,
thank you!

~~~
katieben
Thanks for sharing, UX lesson for me too. I've made it more obvious now. (:

------
Ysx
I don't know why this is so entertaining. Puppy! You're a snack!

~~~
udp
There is something surprisingly amusing about declaring things like 'koala' as
a snack. It must be an evolutionary thing - the amused feeling is just a
suppressed urge to kill and eat anything that moves.

~~~
katieben
Haha, the animals are getting a higher percentage of "yes" votes than the
inanimate objects. (: With the monkey, someone said, "he looked so cute and
innocent that i had to accept him as a snack!". Haha this is surprisingly
entertaining.

------
jjs
Hmm... 67% of users agree that "Swedish Opera Singer" is indeed a good snack.

~~~
tomjen3
Hm that is almost twice as much as those who would want to eat a todler.

------
thomasswift
I was amused for a good few minutes. I think if your really wondering if
something is a snack or not, you might want to put actual snacks items instead
of full blown dinner options. I think you will be getting answers to more of
the question of Is it edible? which a CD is not.

I stopped at this one. Is this a snack: dinner? - No, it's dinner. :)

~~~
katieben
Yay! Well, the joke is supposed to be that the alien doesn't know what's
appropriate to eat and what is not. Re: nickff's comment, I think that top bar
actually gets lost. I put a tiny alien head next to the question to make it
clearer. (:

~~~
thomasswift
Ah! I get it now, I guess I was being a bit thick.

------
keyle
Maybe your next project should be photos of flying saucers and the question
"Is this a threat?".

~~~
katieben
Dude, yes. HN style - with Color and a web bubble to boot!

